# Asta centrocampisti



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Febbraio 2014)

Soriano 1
Mati Fernandez 0


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Febbraio 2014)

Farnerud 1


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Febbraio 2014)

Honda 18


----------



## Ale (4 Febbraio 2014)

vargas 1


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Febbraio 2014)

Romulo 10


----------



## Jaqen (5 Febbraio 2014)

svincolo Gonzalez
per Pogba 61


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Febbraio 2014)

Vidal 67


----------



## Ale (5 Febbraio 2014)

joaquin 0


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Febbraio 2014)

Valero 35


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Febbraio 2014)

Bastos 1


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Febbraio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Pjanic 39


Pjanic 40


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Febbraio 2014)

Taarabt 25


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Febbraio 2014)

De Jong 2


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fetfatzidis 1


----------



## gabuz (11 Febbraio 2014)

Mauri 11


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Febbraio 2014)

halfredsson 0


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Febbraio 2014)

Anderson 7


----------



## Jaqen (14 Febbraio 2014)

Soriano 1


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Febbraio 2014)

Mati Fernandez 0


----------

